# Human Eye Drops



## Lovely Rats (May 14, 2012)

Are eye drops made for humans safe for rats? Also, they are for contact lenses, and are called "Rewetting Drops". Ingredients: Water, Sodium Chloride, Borate Buffer, Hydroxyethyl Cellulose, Carbamide, Poloxamer 407, and EDTA 0.2% and Sorbic Acid 0.15% as the preservatives. Would it be safe for my rat?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Lovely Rats said:


> Are eye drops made for humans safe for rats? Also, they are for contact lenses, and are called "Rewetting Drops". Ingredients: Water, Sodium Chloride, Borate Buffer, Hydroxyethyl Cellulose, Carbamide, Poloxamer 407, and EDTA 0.2% and Sorbic Acid 0.15% as the preservatives. Would it be safe for my rat?


I would look for more of a natural tears formula not one for contact lenses.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

What do you want these for, has your rat got dry eyes or a possible infection? If it's dry eyes then natural tear formulas are the best, Cold black tea also works wonders. If it's for an infection you want something like this


----------

